# Oh Happy Days - do you remember



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Someone asked the other day, 'What was your favourite fast food when you were growing up?' 
> 'We didn't have fast food when I was growing up,' I informed him. All the food was slow.' 
> 
> 'C'mon, seriously. Where did you eat?' 
> 'It was a place called 'at home,'' I explained. ! 
> 'Mum cooked every day and when Dad got home from work, we sat down together at the dining room table, and if I didn't like what she put on my plate I was allowed to sit there until I did like it.' 
> 
> By this time, the kid was laughing so hard I was afraid he was going to suffer serious internal damage, so I didn't tell him the part about how I had to have permission to leave the table. 
> But here are some other things I would have told him about my childhood if I figured his system could have handled it : 
> 
> Some parents NEVER owned their own house, wore jeans , set foot on a golf course, had holidays abroad or had a credit card. 
> 
> My parents never drove me to school. I had a bicycle that weighed probably 50 pounds, and only had one speed, (slow). 
> 
> I remember we had a television
> which was really a piece of polished furniture, the screen seemed about 6" square (that is 150mm in new money). 
> It was, of course, black and white, and the station went off the air at midnight, after playing the national anthem and a poem about God; it came back on the air at about 6 a.m. And there was usually a locally produced news and farm show on, featuring local people... 
> 
> I never had a telephone in my room.The only phone was on a party line. Before you could dial, you had to listen and make sure some people you didn't know weren't already using the line. 
> 
> Pizzas were not delivered to our home... But milk was. 
> 
> All newspapers were delivered by boys and all boys delivered newspapers --my brother delivered a newspaper, six days a week. He had to get up at 6AM every morning. 
> 
> Film stars kissed with their mouths shut. At least, they did in the movies. There were no movie ratings because all movies were responsibly produced for everyone to enjoy viewing, without profanity or violence or most anything offensive. 
> 
> If you grew up in a generation before there was fast food, you may want to share some of these memories with your children or grandchildren. Just don't blame me if they bust a gut laughing. My first burger was a "Wimpy", however, you had to sit down on a chair, at a table. Then a waitress asked
> you politely, "what would you like". Your food was brought to you on a plate and you were also provided with a "knife and fork". But the strange thing is……you paid for it after you had eaten it!!!!
> 
> Growing up isn't what it used to be, is it? 
> 
> How many do you remember? 
> Headlight dip switches on the floor.
> Ignition switches were on the
> dashboard and there was a magazine shelf underneath.
> Using hand signals for cars without indicators.You had to pull the "choke" out to start the engine MOT's hadn't been invented.One license covered everything on wheels.
> Bicycle clips for bicycles without chain guards. 
> Soldering irons you heat on a gas burner.
> 
> Older Than Dirt Quiz : 
> Count all the ones that you remember not the ones you were told about. Ratings at the bottom. 
> 
> 1.Sweet
> cigarettes
> 2.Coffee bars with juke boxes
> 3.Home milk delivery in glass bottles 
> 4. Party lines on the telephone
> 5.Newsreels before the main feature film
> 6.TV test patterns that came on at night after the last show and were there until TV shows started again in the morning. (there were only 3 channels [if you were fortunate])
> 7.Peashooters 
> 8. Andy Pandy
> 9. 78 RPM records 
> 10.Hi-fi's
> 11. Tin Baths 
> 12. Blue flashbulbs
> 13. Cork popguns 
> 14. Wolsley,
> Riley, Austin , Morris, Triumph and Vanden Plas Motor Cars 
> 
> 
> 15. Sweets actually filled the wrappers
> 16. Washing machines with wringers 
> 
> If you remembered 0-3 = You're still young
> If you remembered 3-6 = You are getting older 
> If you remembered 7-10 = Don't tell your age,
> If you remembered 11-15 =You're older than dirt! 
> 
> I might be older than dirt but those memories are some of the best parts of my life.
>


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

Her are "200 remembers"






Zube


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

stolen off fun. :roll:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh my head, I knew I was old  

But not that old as you can see, but there are only 2 things on that list I don't remember. 


Not really bothered where it came from, doubt if anyone else is either.

My first burger was also a Wimpy, in Hull away from parents prying eyes as there "couldn't be any goodness in them" 

Mandy.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

chrisgreen said:


> stolen off fun. :roll:


and I guess they got it from here:http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-778459


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Brings back memories, but you forgot the Ice Cream Sodas and for accuracy, if you had a 6" screen TV then you only had a maximum of two channels and TV finished at 10:30 every night. It would then start at 9:00am until 12:00 midday and not start again until Watch with Mother at 4:15pm.
Oh the joys of Muffin the Mule.....
Gerry


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Tiswaz and Sally James oooooooohhh.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

GerryD said:


> Brings back memories, but you forgot the Ice Cream Sodas and for accuracy, if you had a 6" screen TV then you only had a maximum of two channels and TV finished at 10:30 every night. It would then start at 9:00am until 12:00 midday and not start again until Watch with Mother at 4:15pm.
> Oh the joys of Muffin the Mule.....
> Gerry


And the big magnifier that stood on a stand in front of the telly to make the picture look bigger :wink:

And the National Anthem being played at close down

Whats my Line?

Green school knickers with a pocket for my hankie


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

On the basis of my answers I am older than dirt! 

I also remember not having central heating, and waking up to find ice on the inside of the bedroom window. 

And trains pulled by proper steam engines. 

Pea souper fogs too.

Ahem - why do I still need to wait 3 years until my bus pass? 


SD


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Nothing wrong with our memories then

Jenny


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Jennifer said:


> Nothing wrong with our memories then
> 
> Jenny


Not Long term but short term------ where did I put my purse???


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

GerryD said:


> Oh the joys of Muffin the Mule.....
> Gerry


Don't worry they can't touch you for it!!    

Peter.
PS I'm as old as dirt.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I took my car test in 1966 and whilst most cars on the road had indicators you were still expected to use hand signals for the test. At one point I suddenly realised I had my right arm out of the window whilst my left hand was changing gear. Oops. I still passed though.

You could also legally ride a motorbike at the age of 16 (which I did) and only the other day I was getting online quotes for bike insurance one of which would not allow me to enter the fact that I had a licence at the age of 16!

JohnW


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you remember the tomato sauce bottles in the Wimpeys? They were large red tomatoes with a green leaf shaped top. I also remember my nan giving me 3 large old pennies which filled up my little hand and getting a large bag of sweets.


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

GerryD said:


> Brings back memories, but you forgot the Ice Cream Sodas and for accuracy, if you had a 6" screen TV then you only had a maximum of two channels and TV finished at 10:30 every night. It would then start at 9:00am until 12:00 midday and not start again until Watch with Mother at 4:15pm.
> Oh the joys of Muffin the Mule.....
> Gerry


cannt get away with muffin the mule nowadays


----------

